# Systemsymbole verschwunden und nicht aktivierbar



## Flo2601 (19. September 2012)

Liebe User,

folgendes Problem: hab seit einem Monat einen neuen Laptop (Win 7 64bit). Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur leider sind seit ungefähr 3 Tagen meine Systemsymbole (Akku, Sound, Netzwerk) in der Taskleiste verschwunden und nicht mehr aktivierbar (s. Screenshot).
Kennt jemand dieses Problem, oder noch besser eine Lösung? Kann es sein, dass ich mit dem CCleaner irgendeine RegEntry gelöscht habe?

Vielen Dank  Grüßle


----------



## Cuddleman (19. September 2012)

Dann müßtest du ganz gezielt unter diesem Eintrag gelöscht haben, da CC sowas nicht von allein macht, wenn die Grundeinstellungen genutzt wurden.

Mittels Systemwiederherstellung sollte es aber möglich sein, alles wieder sichtbar zu erhalten, sofern die Wiederherstellungspunkte nicht gelöscht wurden.


----------



## elpadre (19. September 2012)

nutzt du die standard Windows Oberfläche oder hast/hattest du ggf mit Windows Blinds "rumgepfuscht? Eventuell gibt es da Themes, die diese automatisch ausblenden und aus der Registry schmeißen, ist aber bloß eine Vermutung.
Ansonsten würd ich auch eine Sys-Wiederherstellung empfehlen. Oder du bist so sicher in der Registry unterwegs, du musst ja den Pfad zur Taskleiste finden und dich dann logisch durchklicken. Da kann ich dir allerdings nicht helfen.


----------



## Flo2601 (19. September 2012)

Dass es am CCleaner liegt, hätte mich auch sehr gewundert da ich den seit Jahren benutze und nie Probleme damit hatte! Von Windows Blinds höre ich jetzt zum erst mal, also auch eher unwahrscheinlich!

Den Pfad zur Reg find ich, nur leider kenn ich mich mit den Einträgen nicht so genau aus. Würde mich in der Hinsicht über jede Hilfe freuen. Ansonsten bleibt nur die Sys-Wiederherstellung.


----------



## Flo2601 (19. September 2012)

Okay, habs gefunden, nach längerem hin und her 
1. Registry öffnen -> 'regedit'   
2. Im Ordner "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\TrayNotify" die Schlüssel 'IconSteams' und 'PastIconStream' löschen   
3. Über den Task-Manager den Dienst „explorer.exe“ beenden und neu starten   
Und da waren alle vermissten Systemsymbole wieder da


----------



## Cuddleman (19. September 2012)

Geht doch!


----------



## Flo2601 (20. September 2012)

Na toll, einmal gebootet und schon sind die Symbole wieder weg! Das ist doch sch....


----------



## laurens (20. September 2012)

Fix-it (kb 945011) sollte das beheben.


----------



## Flo2601 (21. September 2012)

laurens schrieb:


> Fix-it (kb 945011) sollte das beheben.


 Hatte ich schon probiert, leider ohne Wirkung.

Könnte es sein, dass andere Treiber für Audio, WLan, etc. mit der gleichen/ähnlichen Funktion die Symbole entfernen?


----------

